# 20's GSD to the 60's, old videos



## FlyByNight (Feb 16, 2004)

Found these online recently. Maybe this post belongs under 'fav videos' but I wasn't sure if that was the most pertinent place for it.

Anyway, here's a video of 'Dublin's Great Dog Show' in 1924. About halfway through you get a shot of four 'Alsatians.' Look how leggy they are! :

http://www.britishpathe.com/record.php?id=20407

And this is a video of Crufts 1965. It's about minute 4:30 that you get the Alsatian, and then that Alsatian takes BOS. It's clear that the structure is tending towards the more modern look at this point, but it's still fairly moderate:

http://www.britishpathe.com/record.php?id=71347

Btw, it's really interesting to look at all the different videos on this site. The GSD is certainly not the only breed to go through some big changes over the years.


----------



## vomonyxhaus (Feb 15, 2009)

In the second vid the Alsatian looks like a nervy basket case....NOtice it's tail tucked between it's legs and all the unsure darting around.... Poor thing..... But I bet the bred the heck out of the dog anyway....


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

oh wow..Jax is built exactly like those 1924 dogs. She looks alot like that one laying on the ground wagging its tail.


----------



## phgsd (Jun 6, 2004)

I was going to say - that GSD was a spook


----------



## mjbgsd (Jun 29, 2004)

Holey shnickerdoodles those GSDs are LEGGY! 0_0 And to think our GSDs use to look like that, many changes have happened, wow. 

The GSD in the second one is a poor representation of the breed, very nervous looking.


----------



## Anita (Aug 14, 2000)

The GSD at Crufts is CH. Fenton of Kentwood.

Click here for pic


----------



## ldw6559 (Jun 1, 2009)

OMG! Those Alsatians look just like my Griffin. I swear I will take a picture of him as soon as it stops pooring the rain and post it. I think he may be a little heavier boned but the head, ears, legs stature all look just like him.


----------



## TxRider (Apr 15, 2009)

Hope is just as leggy as the one from 1930, a little longer in body though. And not nearly as nervy looking.

I hate the weak and underdeveloped looking rear ends on modern show lines, I prefer a strong solid leggy dog. Seems it would be much better for tending 100 sheep as well.

But then I have to deal with Hope doing a standing leap over the back of the sofa on top of me from a tile floor when she's feeling goofy that I doubt some of the modern show dogs would be capable of. And boy can she run.


----------

